# does dog food go stale?



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Can dog food go stale over a certain time period? And if it did would a poop-eating dog really notice? Just wondering!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I would say yes, isn't that why they have an expiration date?

I am assuming if he eats **Cocky** he wouldn't know the difference







LOL


Andrea~


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

not only it goes stale it goes looking like green poop. trust me. I had a sample of innova in a bag that was never opened and after just six months I went to clean up and I saw all kinds of things growing in there. from then on I always save the dry food in the freezer. I put them in little containers ( from Folgers coffee







) and save it in the freezer. it stays crunchy and fresh.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I freeze my dry dog and cat food to keep it fresh. Lady is a chow hound, but my cats are picky about stale food.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I vacuum seal my dog food using my food saver. I was freezing it but I called the manufacturer and they said that they do not recommend freezing it but just vacuum seal and put it in the pantry.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I readsomewhere, and I can't remember where, that you should not keep an open bag of dog food for more than a month. That is you buy in bulk you should reseal (vacuume?) it in smaller pkgs. Both my boys eat the same food, I buy a bag that lasts ony two weeks. Even though a bigger bag is a little less expensive, that way I know it's always fresh.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have been freezing Scooby's food from the beginning and it has been good now for him, he is healthy and thriving well so I think I will just keep doing it the same way for both him and Koko. Even the canned food I portion out and freeze. I think it stays just as fresh if it's frozen as it does vaccuum sealed.
I even freeze his chicken jerky strips as well cos they stay nice and soft rather than drying out if not kept fresh.
I also make him chicken liver treats and he only gets a half inch cube of that if he eats his dinner up and I keep them in the freezer too. They have worked wonders with him. I only give him one little cube if he eats all his dinner up and he knows that now so he has been so good with is food lately. He goes nutso over those little liver treats that I bake myself. He would do anything just to get one...


----------

